# Angry Birds Go! has $100 microtransaction in soft launch



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2013)

_Rovio's kart racing game, Angry Birds Go!, is heavy on microtransactions ? including one in-game car that sells for $100, Pocket Gamer reports. The game is out in a soft launch in New Zealand, though it doesn't hit worldwide until December 11.

Angry Birds Go! is free-to-play with a classic mix of in-game currency: gems and coins. Players grab coins in races and use them to upgrade a kart's specs. Upgrading a kart increases your CC ratings, and the higher CC rating, the more tracks you can play. Gems are the premium currency, used to get more coins. Players can also buy gems with real money.

The standard cars can only be upgraded so far and the better cars cost real money, the site reports. The Big Bang Special Edition car costs $100 (though a picture on Pocket Gamer shows it costs $125). Buying the game's related real-life Hasbro toys, Telepods, can also unlock cars and game modes.
_




no really







Why play the game, when you can just buy the unlockables.



AlphaOmegaSin rant.

[YOUTUBE]cDQ1gTuQjQE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## thinkingaboutlife (Nov 28, 2013)

Gaming is dying.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 29, 2013)

This is a mobile game right?

Because that's not very unusual for mobile gaming which is entirely based off of ridiculous microtransactions.


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 29, 2013)

Go die in a chemical fire, Rovio.


----------



## Enclave (Nov 30, 2013)

Platinum said:


> This is a mobile game right?
> 
> Because that's not very unusual for mobile gaming which is entirely based off of ridiculous microtransactions.



The problem is that this shit was successful on mobile gaming and is now seeping into real gaming.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 30, 2013)

Platinum said:


> This is a mobile game right?
> 
> Because that's not very unusual for mobile gaming which is entirely based off of ridiculous microtransactions.



buhh a hundred bucks? 

shit's getting dumb


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 30, 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to the future.

//HbS


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 2, 2013)

dumbasses were too cheap and stupid too get their shit legit, so developers turned to microtransactions, now not even 100$ get's you the whole game, fucking stupid


----------



## KevKev (Dec 2, 2013)

Who pays money for an app like Angry Birds?


----------



## Nep Nep (Dec 2, 2013)

Fucking ridiculous. Doesn't the guy make enough money off this shit? 

It's not like a simplistic little game like that requires tons of development either -.-


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 2, 2013)

but then again, u can't really blame rovio, there is a bifurcation of the market , alot of scholarly people know about it.  there isn't really a middle class anymore , so many people can only afford to pay for very little, and many people can afford to pay for a whole bunch.  the microtransaction allows the game makers to cash in on those high value customers and low value customers.


----------

